# Expert Help on EOI Filling



## venkataratnamteki (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am filling my EOI, and have a couple of doubts in couple of sections.. I looked at the help text by clicking "?" but it is not very clear.

*Family Section:*

_I would like to take my wife once get a good job over there. So what should i answer to below questions._

1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?

2. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* 

*Education Section:*

I did my Bachelors(Bachelor of technology in computer science), and in skill assessment, it was evaluated to "_comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing_"

so, what should i fill for the below questions?

*Question #1 :*
Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?*

If i select Yes for the above question, which all details i should add in the educaiton qualification section.


*Question #2 (Australian study requirement):*
Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?* 

I guess, answer for above is *Yes*. please confirm.


*Question #3 (Credentialled community language):*

Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?*

I guess answer for this is *NO *.

Appreciate your help!

Thanks,
-venkat


----------



## venkataratnamteki (Jul 9, 2013)

Guys, please reply!


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

1&2. Its pretty "self-explanatory". If you want to take you wife along, now or later, either ways you need a visa for her. So, you should say "Yes"

Q1: i. Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above? - You can claim 10 to 20 points based on your education level. If you want to claim any points for that, put Yes, otherwise no. 

Q2: Have you studied in Australia? Then Yes, else no.

Q3: Correct.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

If you still have questions, refer this site: Expression of Interest (EOI): step by step guide (Subclass 189) |


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi Venkat. Find my answers in line 


*Family Section:*

_I would like to take my wife once get a good job over there. So what should i answer to below questions._

1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? *YES* 

2. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* *YES* 

*Education Section:*

I did my Bachelors(Bachelor of technology in computer science), and in skill assessment, it was evaluated to "_comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing_"

so, what should i fill for the below questions?

*Question #1 :*
Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?* *YES*

If i select Yes for the above question, which all details i should add in the educaiton qualification section. 

*Everything*, institution, year, program ......etc.


*Question #2 (Australian study requirement):*
Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?* 

I guess, answer for above is *Yes*. please confirm.


*If you studied in Australia, Yes, otherwise, No*


*Question #3 (Credentialled community language):*

Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?*

I guess answer for this is *NO *.


*NO, unless you passed the Paraprofessional Interpreter/Translator test at NAATI, in such case, YES*


----------



## venkataratnamteki (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for prompt reply!

I went through the link you provided. It says...

_During putting details about secondary level education, there is a field Qualification which you need to be little careful. If you sent your secondary certificates to your assessing authority and assessed by them, then put Other qualification or award recognised by assessing authority, else you can put Other. Qualification Name is the name of your degree and Course Name you can put your department/major name_

my degree is bachelor of technology in computer science(B.Tech). ACS Assessed this as comparable to "Bachelors in AQF with major in computing".

So, while entering the qualifications in "education history" page, should enter my course name as "*Bachelors in Business, Science or Technology*" or "*other degree or award recognized by assessing authority*"


Also, with these inputs, when i went to the last page of EOI, it was saying i am getting 70 points.. whereas, when i compute manually, i am getting 60 points.

Below is my calcuation..

Age - 27years - 30 points
IELTS- 8.5, 7.5,7.5,7 --- 10 points
Education(Bachelors in AQF
With major in computing)----- 15 points
Work exp(actually its 5.5 years
but ACS deducted first 2 years)---- 5 points


I am confused as to , how eoi is summing it up to 70.
Thanks,
-Venkat


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

venkataratnamteki said:


> Thanks for prompt reply!
> 
> I went through the link you provided. It says...
> 
> ...



you either entered the full work experience as relevant (you should add only the post-deduction), OR you chose superior instead of proficient English


----------



## venkataratnamteki (Jul 9, 2013)

My work ex started from august 2008 till date. ACS considered my work ex after august 2010.

In EOI,i entered all the experience information from 2008 august. So, i think i should enter from august 2010. right?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

venkataratnamteki said:


> My work ex started from august 2008 till date. ACS considered my work ex after august 2010.
> 
> In EOI,i entered all the experience information from 2008 august. So, i think i should enter from august 2010. right?


write Aug 2008 to Aug 2010 as IRRELEVANT work experience
add Aug 2010 to date as RELEVANT

If a work engagement straddles August 2010 split it into two entries, one up to August 2008 as irrelevant, the other after Aug 2010 as relevant


----------



## venkataratnamteki (Jul 9, 2013)

Really appreciate your prompt reply!

Can you please clarify this query---

*
1) By meaning "secondary education", i guess its only undergraducation or above .. Should i also be entering the details of 11th and 12th standard? I did not provide these qualifications while applying for ACS skill assessment.

2)my degree is bachelor of technology in computer science(B.Tech). ACS Assessed this as comparable to "Bachelors in AQF with major in computing".

So, while entering the qualifications in "education history" page, should enter my course name as "Bachelors in Business, Science or Technology" or "other degree or award recognized by assessing authority"
*


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

venkataratnamteki said:


> Really appreciate your prompt reply!
> 
> Can you please clarify this query---
> 
> ...



1- give the same as ACS

2- Bachelors in Business, Science or Technology


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Another reason you might be getting more points than you should is wrongly stating your education and/or work experience as Australian education/experience instead of overseas education/experience.


----------



## venkataratnamteki (Jul 9, 2013)

i got that! i jus submitted my EOI, and in the points breakdown, i saw 5 points awarded for "Australian Study Requirement".
-------------
*Australian study requirement*

Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?
-----------


i answered "YES" for this question.. I will make it "NO" now, because i did not study in Australia at all.

Thanks!
-Venkat


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

venkataratnamteki said:


> i got that! i jus submitted my EOI, and in the points breakdown, i saw 5 points awarded for "Australian Study Requirement".
> -------------
> *Australian study requirement*
> 
> ...


so did your total/breakdown now match?


----------



## venkataratnamteki (Jul 9, 2013)

Yup..its 60 ..and matching! 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## sreejithkhan2014 (Jun 27, 2014)

i assume " Secondary Education " and above means, you have to supply Matriculation ( 10th Standard) Certificate and Higher Secondary Education (Intermediate i.e 10th and 11th) Certificate.

Good luck


----------



## sreejithkhan2014 (Jun 27, 2014)

1. Just add the qualification for which you are claiming points, No need of adding 11th or 12th standard.

2. you can select "Bachelor in Science, Business or Technoogy "

Good luck


----------



## venkataratnamteki (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you all!


----------



## sameer84in (May 31, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have similar question. Here is my case.

I have done my Masters in Information Management which is recognized by ACS
as AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

_Which option should I choose while submitting education history?
Master Degree (Others) or Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology?_

I have done Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology which is assessed by ACS as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

_Which option should I choose while submitting education history?
Bachelor Degree (Others) or Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology_

I have done Diploma in Computer Technology but I have not assessed it from ACS as it doesn't make any difference to my score.

_Should I include this as well? If yes, which option should be selected from the drop down? Other - NON AQF?
If no, is it required while lodging visa? I have seen a section in Form 80 where it is asking for all your educational qualification. I guess i will have to include that as well. Please suggest._


----------



## albizcorner (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi All,
I am new to this form. Could some one help me with EOI questions ?
I have finished MS in IT and PY from Australia. When filling EOI I have noticed a section to add education history and I confused about it. Do I need to include professional year study information in Education history section or masters and bachelors only ? 
Please guide me. Thanks


----------



## fas_km (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi Experts,

I have completed 4 years bachelor degree from India and I had two backlogs after 4 years and took another 1 year to clear those backlogs. So while submitting EOI what dates I need to mention for education history details
Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level Yes
and above?
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) (should I put the course completion date from college or actual degree awarded date after clearing all the backlogs?)

Can someone please help? Appreciate your help.


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

Which body assessed your education. Engineers Australia normally mentions the time from where you can claim

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fas_km (Sep 9, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> Which body assessed your education. Engineers Australia normally mentions the time from where you can claim
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




Thanks.. ACS.. they have mentioned the course completed as after 5 years and I am going to claim the skilled experience point only after that.. but my confusion is which duration I would need to mention while submitting EOI.. I have a course completion certificate from college and which is showing the course duration as 4 years..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

